# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  مريخ السودان بطل سيكافا ( ) vs اهلي شندي( )

## محمد النادر

*المريخ يستضيف الاهلي شندي مساء اليوم بملعبه 

 


يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه فريق  الاهلي شندي في مباراة يتوقع ان تات مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين خاصة من جانب  النمور التي يتوقع ان تقدم كل ما عندها لايقاف نزيف النقاط بعد خسارتها  بثلاثية من الرابطة اما المريخ صاحب الارض و الجمهور يدخل مباراة اليوم من  اجل الفوز لتقليص الفارق بينه و نده الهلال الى نقطتين قبل توجهه الى كوستي  لمواجهة الرابطة و كان الجهاز الفني للمريخ قد قدم محاضرته للاعبين في  مران الامس و يفقد المريخ اليوم بله للاصابة فيما يفقد الاهلي عميد الدفاع  سيلا للايقاف

*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*منصورين بإذن الله .
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*شوفوا الشجاعه دى كيف ؟؟؟ الله ينصرك يا ود النادر وينصر المريخ الزعيم يآآآآآآآآآآآرب
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أول شئ خت شمشرة في الإقامة الجبرية . . . الزول دا لو جا ماشي بي جنب البوست ساي وطاتنا صبحت
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*منتصرين  باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
منصرين باذن  الواحد الاحد  الفرد الصمد 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باذن الله الواحد الاحد النصر لمريخ السعد

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق لزعيم  البلد وسفيرها الاوحد
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*ياااارب النصر لنا
*

----------


## ezzeo

*ضربوووووووو جمال سالم .... ربنا يسلمه
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*ده شنو ياحكم النااااااس الجوة الميدان دى شنوووو
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اصابة جمال سالم و استعدادات نقله للمستشفى بعد تدخل متعمد من لاعب الاهلى
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*اعتداء  علي  حارس  المريخ   والحكم  لم  يحتسب  
حتي  فاول  للمريخ   ودخول  عربه  الاسعاف  
ودعواتكم  بسلامه  جمال  سالم
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نقل جمال سالم الى خارج الملعب واستبدال زغبير
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*اسعاف و اعلامييين و اللاعبين البدلاء و عمم وجلاليب و طواقى ده مؤتمر صحفى ​ربنا يستر
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*حكم  الرايه  يحكم  لفاول  لصالح  المريخ  وهو  علي بعد 
نصف  متر  من الحاله  وحكم  الوسط  يعكس  الحاله وهو 
علي  بعد  اكثر من  عشرين  متر لصالح  اهلي  شندي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اتمني الا يؤثر ما حدث للحارس علي اداء اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


اللهم بعزتك وجلالك تنصر المريخ علي أهلي شندي نصراً مبيناً

اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر مريخ الملايين علي الأهلي نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر مريخ الملايين علي الأهلي نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر مريخ الملايين علي الأهلي نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر مريخ الملايين علي الأهلي نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر مريخ الملايين علي الأهلي نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر مريخ الملايين علي الأهلي نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر مريخ الملايين علي الأهلي نصراً مبين
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا جماعة الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*حالة بلع لسان للحارس بعد اصابة متعمدة
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
*

----------


## ود الزورات

*جكم مباااالغة
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الرابط يقطع شباب الحاصل شنو
*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر مريخ 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*والله  العظيم  الحكم  ده  كان  طلع  سالم  من الكوره 
دي  نحنا  مارجال
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحكم ده الليلة دى ما داير يجيبها البر و ده شغل معرووووووف القصد منه شنو 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حكم مترصد،،،
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*تحسن فى الاداء
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*الهم سا عزيز يا مقتدر انصر المريخ واهزم من اراد ان يكيد وبتامر عليه
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مجدى مستقبل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدقيقة كم ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*ياااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*شوفوا الحكم في الشوط الاول ما في زمن اضافي 
شوف الشوط الثاني المريخ متقدم سوف يحسب اقل شي 5
حكام صلاح  كبسوراب بالوكالة
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*دقيقة89
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*الجمد لله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبرووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبرووووووووووك الثلاثة نقاط
*

----------


## ود الزورات

*ربنا ستر
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*إدارة الاهلى ترصد حوافز ضخمة للاعبين لهزيمة المريخ .... روحوووو يا مرتزقة
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الحمد لله يا ما انت كريم يارب
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

مبرووووووووووك الثلاثة نقاط



22222222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله ااااااااااااه الحمد لله ياخ دي جرسة شنو دي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله ومبروكييييييييييين الفوز
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*ان نشوف كورتكم مع الجلافيييييط و فى شندى ح تلعبوها كيف .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مبروووووووووووووووك 
فاطمة الصادق كيف ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*يا ادارة المنبر طمنونا على جمال سالم يا اخوانا 
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*رغم الارهاق والتحكيم الحاقد والبرمجة الغادرة
لكن اولادنا ابطال وكانوا في الميعاد 
وسففوا مجدي شمس الدين الرماد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لابد من وقفة من الادارة فيما حدث فى مباراة الليلة من الحكم صبرى وخاصة فى لقطة اصابة جمال سالم والهدف الصحيح للباشا والكروت الصفراء بالرغم من التسامح فى لعبات مشابه مثل حالة سفارى مع الانوانغا الكينى
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*مبرووك الانتصار والكبير كبير
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*ترصد غريب من الحكم زايد مستوى هزيل من لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺎﺷﻪ
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*لو فريقنا جاب قونين تلاته ما كان الحكم ترصدنا لاكن جنائز المريخ   هم السبب  و في النهايه اصبحنا نقول مبروك النقاط  و بس
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الحمد الله بنعمته 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

مبروووووووووووووووك 
فاطمة الصادق كيف ؟؟؟؟؟




يا زول فطومة معروفة الهوية ولكن المشكلة فى الذى يبخس فى لاعبى المريخ وهو لاعب المريخ السابق هوارى وحتى التشكيك فى ضربة الجزاء وهدف الباشا الصحيح .... هوارى قال الشبكة فيها خرم نفذ منها الكوره والله كلام غريب
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

مبرووك الانتصار والكبير كبير



انتصار على الربراب وانتصار على الجلافييييط وانتصار على التحكيم وانتصار على الاتحاد و البرمجة الضاغطة والتى تضع مباراتنا قبل الجلافيييط على طول و انتصار على قناة النيلين التى لم تجد غير فاطمة شاش لمباراة المريخ 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هوارى وما زال يتطاول وقال ايمن سعيد لا يستحق النجومية وهنالك لاعبين من الاهلى افضل منه وحتى المريخ باستحياء
                        	*

----------


## صديق بلول

*من هو اللاعب الأهلاوي الذي اصاب جمال سالم؟
تعمد - حسب رؤيتي للحالة - اصابة جمال برجله اليمنى في راسه ورفض ان يقفز ويتفادى
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مبرووك 
استهداف وضح من التحكيم 
وترصد المريخ 
قون الباشا 
وتعطيل وانغا المنفرد 
اصابة الحارس جمال سالم 
لابد لادارة وجماهير المريخ من مراجعة ما ذكرت 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لماذا تغير مستوى الفريق فى الشوط الثانى الى الممتاز بالرغم من انه شوط الارهاق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*فاطمة شاش ختمت الاستديو التحليلى ب ( المريخ يواصل الفوز بهدفه الوحيد ويقفز للصدارة ألخ ) شوفو شاااااااااااش
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الفوز الحمد لله 
باقي عقبة واحدة  ولدنا ابراهومة يكون اشد علينا من سفاري والسعودي ويس يوسف اثبات الذات 
خاصة مع مدرب وطني  الله يوفقنا في مباراة الرابطة كوستي
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*اسماعيل بابا هو من اصاب الحارس عن قصد راجعو الفديو
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*الحكم نقض هدفا و نقل جمال للمستشفي
اليوم 08:02 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم /حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على الاهلي شندي بهدف ناله اللاعب ايمن سعيد في الدقيقة الاولي من الشوط الثاني من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع اللاعب احمد الباشا 
الشوط الاول
شهد هجمة شرسة قادها الاهلي شندي عبر اللاعب نادر ابعدها مدافع المريخ على جعفر الى ركلة زاوية لم يحسن هجوم الاهلي استغلالها ورد المريخ بهجمة عبر اللاعب رمضان عجب انتهت لركلة مرمي 
ايمن سعيد يبعد اخطر الفرص 
في الدقيقة السادسة تحرك اللاعب مجاهد بكرة خطيرة مرت من على جعفر ابعدها اللاعب ايمن سعيد من امام جلال كاخطر الفرص خلال الجزء الاول من المباراة 
وفي الدقيقة التاسعة وجد المريخ فرص للتقدم عبر اللاعب مجدي لكنه لعب الكرة فوق العارضة
وفي الدقيقة الثالثة عشر وجد اللاعب عماريه فرصة مماثلة ابعدها من امامه امير كمال الى ركلة زاوية 
الاهلي يسيطر
بعد مرور 22 دقيقة احكم الاهلي سيطرته على وسط الملعب و هدد مرمي المريخ عبر اللاعب نادر الطيب .
المريخ رد بهجمة في الدقيقة 27 عبر اللاعب بخيت خميس لم يحسن التعامل معها و لعبها بعيدا عن المرمي وبعد مرور دقيقتين اجري مدرب المريخ تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب رمضان عجب و دخول الان وانغا 
مخالفة اهلاوية
احتسب الحكم مخالفة للاهلي من اللاعب ايمن سعيد في الدقيقة 35 تصدي لها اللاعب نادر تسلمها جمال سالم وسط تصفيق من جماهير المريخ 
الاهلي يتلاعب بالمريخ 
تلاعب الاهلي بالمريخ في الجزء الاخير من الشوط الاول و قاد اكثر من هجمة على مرمي المريخ لم يحسن استغلالها نادر و محمد حسن لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل  السلبي و الذي كان فيه الاهلي هو الافضل و اكثر خطورة على المرمي 
الشوط الثاني 
مع بدايته قاد المريخ هجمة عبر اللاعب الان وانغا تناقلها مع الباشا ارتكب معه يس ركلة جزاء نفذها ايمن سعيد احرز منها الهدف الاول في الدقيقة الاولي من الشوط الاول 
المريخ سيطر على مجريات الملعب بعد الهدف الذي احرزه اللاعب ايمن سعيد من ركلة جزاء و قاد هجمة اخري عبر اللاعب الباشا ابعدها من امامه سفاري الى داخل الملعب 
الاهلي يرد بهجمة شرسة 
في الدقيقةالثالثة عشر من الشوط الثاني قاد اللاعب فارس هجمة من وسط الملعب كاد ان يحرز منها بابا هدف التعادل لولا فطنة جمال سالم الذي لعب دورالليبرو و تسلم كرة فارس الذكية .
يس ينقذ الاهلي من هدف 
في الدقيقة 6 نقض الحكم هدفا للمريخ بحجة ان الكرة اصطدمت بالشباك الخارجي وعادت الى داخل المرمي من اللاعب احمد الباشا 
اصابة جمال سالم و نقله للمستشفي 
تعرض الحارس جمال سالم للاصابة في لعبة مشتركة مع اللاعب اسماعيل بابا ليتم استبداله بالحارس ايهاب زغبير ونقله الى المستشفي للاطمئنان على صحته
هدفان ضائعان للمريخ 
وجد اللاعب الان وانغا فرصتين على طبق من ذهب الا انه لم يوفق في هز الشباك في الدقائق 73 و74 
تراجع اهلاوي 
في الجزء الاخير من الشوط الثاني تراجع الاهلي بسبب الضغط المريخي عبر اللاعبين تراوري و الان الا انه لم يشكل خطرا على مرمي يس يوسف وفي الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة شهدت تحركات نشطة من الاهلي لم يكتب لها النجاح لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدف ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــ(49) في المركز الثاني و تجمد الاهلي في نقاط الــــ(35) نقطة 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

ترصد غريب من الحكم زايد مستوى هزيل من لاعبي المريخ



لا يابدوى لاتظلم لاعبى المريخ الشوط التانى كان شوط المريخ بلا منازع رقم ظلم الحكم المترصد الجلفوط اما كلمة هزيل هذه عبارة كبيرة  لاتناسب المريخ واهلى شندى اقوى فرق الممتاز بعد المريخ  لماذا نظلم اللاعبين رقم المجهود الكبير  علينا ان نشجعهم ونشد من ازرهم  
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

هوارى وما زال يتطاول وقال ايمن سعيد لا يستحق النجومية وهنالك لاعبين من الاهلى افضل منه وحتى المريخ باستحياء




نحن دايما كده عاملين نفسنا صفوة  ودايرين القنوات تستضيفهم للظهور لو كان لاعب الهلال والهلال ضعيف لن يقول ذلك وسوف يطرى الهلال وتصدق جماهيره اما نحن فامثال هوارى لايفيدوا المريخ فى شيء ونتمنى عدم استضافتهم 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

لو فريقنا جاب قونين تلاته ما كان الحكم ترصدنا لاكن جنائز المريخ   هم السبب  و في النهايه اصبحنا نقول مبروك النقاط  و بس



كان جبنا قون ولا ماجبنا هو فى النهاية حكم وقاضى ربنا بسألوا عن كل شاردة وواردة   هذا الحكم سيء لأبعد الحدود  والمفروض من جمهور المريخ التوجه لمكتب صلاح الغير صالح واعطائه درس فى كيفية اختيار الحكام وغدا عندما يلعب أهلى شندى ضد الهلال فحكام الهلال هم الموجودين ابوضنب وبدر الطين ومعتز وغيره من الجلافيط المعروفة يجب ضرب صلاح فى مكتبه ضربا مبرحا حتى يعرف تلت التلاتة كم 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*المريخ الفاشر ىفوزا على النيل بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف عصرا  الخرطوم الوطني ىفوزعلى رومان الجزيرة بثلاثة اهداف  مساء اليوم ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(37) نقطة في المركز الثالث متفوقا على الاهلي شندي و المريخ الفاشر
*

----------

